# Which Superhero Would You Most Want To Have Sex With?



## mudwhistle (Feb 13, 2019)

My choice is She-Hulk.

























 

If I was to pick my top ten....here's my list:


She-Hulk
Wonder Woman
Black Widow
Hit Girl
Darth Talon
The Wasp
Captain Marvel
Cat Woman
Elastic Girl
Mystique

The 15 Most Promiscuous Superheroes


----------



## skye (Feb 13, 2019)

superhero like in magazines and such? not in real life?

sorry

doesn't work for me ...not even like talking about it or make believe?  or imagining?nope

but never mind me and continue please!

totally insignificant LOL


----------



## skye (Feb 13, 2019)

ohhh

this is humor

ok

I will laugh then


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 13, 2019)

A hulk? You fuckin weirdo


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## aaronleland (Feb 13, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> A hulk? You fuckin weirdo



I'm more wondering about Hit Girl. Wasn't that the little girl in Kickass?


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 13, 2019)

aaronleland said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > A hulk? You fuckin weirdo
> ...


Not anymore.
She's grown up.....


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 13, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Eh. Fair enough.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 13, 2019)

skye said:


> superhero like in magazines and such? not in real life?
> 
> sorry
> 
> ...


On The Big Bang Theory, Howard has a vintage "Darth Talon" statue in his bedroom worth $3000 on Ebay.
Nerds will drop a couple of thousand for a scarce female Marvel character without a second thought.







DC Comics Wonder Woman Ultimate Version Statue by Prime 1 St


----------



## skye (Feb 13, 2019)

too funny! ^^^


----------



## JGalt (Feb 13, 2019)

Linda Carter. Back then, not now.

Even if she is a lib.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 13, 2019)

JGalt said:


> Linda Carter. Back then, not now.
> 
> Even if she is a lib.


I met her.......at a car show in Seattle when the show was still on the air.


----------



## skye (Feb 13, 2019)

ok I will play then  

Thor?


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 13, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Linda Carter. Back then, not now.
> ...


....and she's better looking in person.......her legs go all the way up.......


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 13, 2019)

skye said:


> ok I will play then
> 
> Thor?


Yeah.....if he'd just stop talking like he's reading a King James version Bible.


----------



## skye (Feb 13, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > ok I will play then
> ...




Shut up!

He is ok!


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 13, 2019)

skye said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Yeah....but they cut off all of his hair.


----------



## skye (Feb 13, 2019)

boom..... bababoom bababoom 
there you go LOL


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 13, 2019)

skye said:


> boom..... bababoom bababoom
> there you go LOL


If I had a choice of powers I'd want to be Superman.....but Batman had the coolest costume and gadgets.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 13, 2019)

skye said:


> ok I will play then
> 
> Thor?





???


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## Likkmee (Feb 14, 2019)

Cameron, of course


----------



## Blues Man (Feb 14, 2019)

I don't like having sex with cartoons
The ink stains are impossible to get out of the sheets


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## gulfman (Feb 14, 2019)

skye said:


> ok I will play then
> 
> Thor?


Your putthy would be thor when he finished


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## K9Buck (Feb 14, 2019)

Who is the chick from the Xmen that can take any other person's form?  I'll take her.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 15, 2019)

K9Buck said:


> Who is the chick from the Xmen that can take any other person's form?  I'll take her.


Mystique. 
She's on my top ten.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## Yarddog (Feb 15, 2019)

skye said:


> ok I will play then
> 
> Thor?




You realize my Middle name is actually Thor ?


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## Muhammed (Feb 16, 2019)

aaronleland said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > A hulk? You fuckin weirdo
> ...


Jailbait!


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 16, 2019)

BOLTIE!


----------

